# HELP! Universal MX3000 Programming Software Needed



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi,

I bought a MX3000 from an online dealer but it came without the programming software & serial number :no:
Does anyone has a current copy that can be email to me?
My email is: [email protected]
Thanks a million!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Try here:

http://www.universalremote.com/downloads.php#professional

mech


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Managed to get hold of the software.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## takumi (Oct 10, 2008)

harrier said:


> Managed to get hold of the software.
> Thanks for reading.


is this remote any good?


----------



## vletguy817 (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone have the version that is updateable?


----------



## Robyn (Mar 15, 2011)

I have one and I love it!! 

DOnt know about set up since my theather was installed and included setup of the remote. It does have software and the capablity.


----------

